# Lima de Antaño - Lima Ahora



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

^^

Si, realmente, le debemos mucho a ese tal "Chuck" si no fuera por el que sería de nuestra ciudad, hace unos dias tomaba café con "chuck' y me dijo que pronto iniciará una gira destructiva por el Callao para eleiminar a tanto maleante de sus calles, genial el hombre.

saludos


----------

